# Awareness post made it to 100 shares!



## Guest (May 7, 2015)

I just surpassed 100 shares on Facebook for an image I shared today about Depersonalization Disorder for Mental Health Awareness!

Really glad it is getting some exposure on a social media platform, the friend requests have been pouring in.

Happy National Mental Awareness Month to all.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you so much dude! I've had shares from my post.
We keep getting the word out.
<3


----------

